# Wilkinson County - Need 1 or 2 more members



## dmorrison1207 (Aug 2, 2016)

400 acres natural pine and hardwoods. Deer and turkey. Campsite with water. Call or PM if interested. Max 5 members total (Deer).  Dues $1000-$1250 depending on number of hunters. Willing to offer turkey only for reduced price if interested.

Thanks

Daniel
352.801.3561


----------



## nick220 (Aug 3, 2016)

How much is the dues?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 3, 2016)

PM sent about adding price.


----------



## dmorrison1207 (Aug 9, 2016)

Ttt


----------

